# Angeln an der Oosterschelde



## brandungsteufel (21. September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir sind im Oktober in Burgh-Haamstede.

Hätte ein paar Fragen. Gibt es in im Umkreis einen guten Angelladen mit größer Auswahl an Brandungsruten? Brauche 2 neue Brandungsruten, die Auswahl im Ruhrgebiet ist ja eher bescheiden 

Was sind denn empfehlenswerte Spots in dem Gebiet? Einmal zum Brandungsangeln und auch mal auf Wolfsbarsch und Hornhecht? Habe gelesen das die Insel Neeltja Jans ganz interessant sein soll. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. 

Bis jetzt waren wir mehr in der Gegend von Rotterdam/Hoek van Holland unterwegs. Die Oosterschelde kenne ich noch nicht.

Viele Grüße
Brandungsteufel


----------



## Stefan660 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Oosterschelde*

Suchen und hier gucken:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=287823&highlight=neeltje

Suchbegriff neeltje bringt viele Resultate.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (21. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Oosterschelde*

Hi.
Was die Ruten angeht ist es in Holland teuer, aber z.Zeit hat der Baumarkt in Renesse auf Angelsachen 35% Rabatt .Lohnt sich schon.
Was die Stellen angeht (Insel Neeltja Jans),dann kannst du jetzt Wolfsbarsch ,Tong und Plattfisch fangen.
Hornhecht ist schon seit ende Mai weg!


----------



## brandungsteufel (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Oosterschelde*

Danke, habe ich mir durch gelesen. Werde dort mein Glück versuchen mit Spinne und Brandungsgeschirr. Mal schauen wie das Wetter sein wird.

Haste eine Webseite von dem Laden?

LG


----------



## loete1970 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Oosterschelde*

http://renesse.hubo.nl/


----------



## Ra.T (29. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Oosterschelde*

Hallo...,
es gibt auch noch z.B.  Bdstore in Middleburg.
http://www.bdstore.com/hengelsport/
Da siehst du wenigstens die Artikel im Internet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ralf


----------



## hydrophil (29. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Oosterschelde*

sehr guter laden:

http://www.zeeuwschvislog.nl/pages/hengelsportjp.html

vom BD store hoert man auch viel gutes

in und um antwerpen gibbet auch ne menge stores, je nachdem, wie ihr fahrt.
das selbe trifft auf rotterdam+umland zu.


----------



## brandungsteufel (29. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Oosterschelde*

Danke für die Tipps. 

Habe auch gelesen das der Laden auf dem campingzuiderduin.nl nicht schlecht sein soll, und 7 Tage die Woche auf hat.

LG


----------



## Ra.T (29. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Oosterschelde*

Hallo...,
einen habe ich noch:
http://www.ahoywinkelonline.nl
Zeigt auch im Web seine Ware.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Pippa (30. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Oosterschelde*

..........


----------



## brandungsteufel (30. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Oosterschelde*

Glaube ich dir. Ich war bisher immer im gleichen Ort und dem selben Händler seit Jahren und empfand die Preise als ganz schön gesalzen 

Werde auf jeden Fall mal auf dem Campingplatz vorbei schauen. Mir ist aber schon aufgefallen das die Ultegra 10000 XSC in den Niederlande um einiges günstiger zu haben ist. Wollte mir davon 2 Stück Vorort kaufen.

LG


----------

